# Breacher Bar



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

This is cool!

http://www.countycomm.com/eodrtool.html


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I try and avoid going to CountyComm too often as for some reason each visit to their website makes my wallet hurt.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Make your own for free. Take an old lawnmower blade and have at it.


----------



## fastfoodvw (Nov 19, 2012)

ZoomZoom, first thing I thought when I saw it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Leaf spring makes a better one, I've made several similar such things.


----------



## Mishima01 (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah have seen those might like to see a bigger one and maybe they could integrate pouches for some kind of esapii plates or somthing be nice if caught in the open to be able to plop down behind your bag and have some protection from which to return fire. Of course we all know better than to get caught in the open Butttttt. It sitll happens.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> This is cool!
> 
> http://www.countycomm.com/eodrtool.html


I got one off eBay a few months ago for $25 shipped.

I did a paracord wrap on the handle:










I used it to break open some crates at work. Made short work of it.

It now resides in my GHB in my truck. 
I want to make a leather sheath for it.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

Many years ago, when I was just getting started with the EMT/Rescue thing, I modified a "Vaughn Wonder Bar" flat prybar as a rescue tool. I ground a bevel where I felt it would be most useful to drive the for cutting auto body sheet metal (much as we "baton" large knives to split wood), then I wrapped some self-vulcanizing high voltage splicing tape around the bar where I wanted a handle. 

I still have the bar. It's very useful. Do NOT even consider the cheap Chinese copy at Harbor Freight, it will be mild steel and bend easily. 

I think you can decide what your need really is, then make a tool that truly suits YOU, either from a high quality flat bar or from a piece of automotive leaf spring. 

Have fun!


----------



## hpb13 (Apr 17, 2013)

Interesting tool. By the look of it , its only sharpened on one side like a chisel?


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

It's not sharpened at all, but can be brought to a utilitarian edge fairly quickly.

The 1095 steel will hone to a razors edge with a bit of work, but without some form of a hilt, I wouldn't recommend it.
It's intended to be a brute force instrument, not a scalpel.

BTW, this is the back side of the bar:


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

Mishima01 said:


> yeah have seen those might like to see a bigger one and maybe they could integrate pouches for some kind of esapii plates or somthing be nice if caught in the open to be able to plop down behind your bag and have some protection from which to return fire. Of course we all know better than to get caught in the open Butttttt. It sitll happens.


Really scratching my head on this.

Back to topic: Cool-looking tool. What is it useful for? How does it compare to a crowbar?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

tenntex said:


> Really scratching my head on this.
> 
> Back to topic: Cool-looking tool. What is it useful for? How does it compare to a crowbar?


One time poster. More than likely a spammer if you take a look at their signature line.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Darn ... I thought it said Preacher Bar and it was talking about a new pastor's hangout


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tenntex said:


> Really scratching my head on this.
> 
> Back to topic: Cool-looking tool. What is it useful for? How does it compare to a crowbar?


IMHO

Takes less BOB space then a crowbar.

Doesn't scream Burglar tool!

Doesn't scream knife!

Better chance of getting thru a FEMA check point.

Compact.

Can be used for splitting wood.

Skinning a hide.

Prying open locked or stuck things.

Storage for para-cord.

Dig hard soil.

Flip over a steak frying on a camp fire.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like a great tool. If you took a froe and ground a tapered end like a chisel, you would have the rounded "eye" on one end for comfort and leverage or insert the handle for heavy duty splitting


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I thought one of these would be useful for many things.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> IMHO
> 
> Takes less BOB space then a crowbar.
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Looks like a hammer would be necessary to utilize its full potential.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

tenntex said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Looks like a hammer would be necessary to utilize its full potential.


Use a block of wood, a rock or a piece of concrete as a hammer. At my age I need to travel lite. If nature provides why carry it mentality on my part.


----------

